# Today is National rescue dog day



## squatting dog (May 20, 2019)

https://www.nationalrescuedogday.co...71zBiKP9kDtZ5eaXhzMJRcFewod1RCDLjnqF1fYyCoe54


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2019)

Please  rescue  one.  I already  have one.  He is a family  member.  Everybody  is  happy  here.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

I wish I could rescue another, but one is the limit here.


----------



## squatting dog (May 20, 2019)

I still have 7, but, one never knows when another will adopt me.


----------

